# Any other lazy havs?



## El Bueno Habanero (Oct 20, 2009)

Hello all,

Here comes the story. I don't know what to think about it, and I'm hoping there're people who will recognize the following. 
Some of you know that last February I have added a second hav to our small household. Fedja has turned 5 years young on September 4, but he is not slowing down. Still very active outside, loooves, loooves his walks and his Chuckit ball. He could fetch this one for hours.

Sasha is however completely different story. She is now 9 months and 9 days old, and very relaxed and mellow. After her initial puppy craziness, she has mellowed to the point that I'm beginning to think that something is wrong with her. She is going for our daily walks, but you can see that she would rather stay home. Once she has done her thing outside she wants to go home. When outside she takes every chance she can to lie down. 
I have taken her to the vet, he did a check up on her, and said that everything seems to be normal, and that there's no need to be concerned. It's just her personality according to him. But I'm still worried. Are there really dogs that don't like to walk? Can a dog be lazy lol? Especially this young. Any other lazy hav owners here? I really don't know what to think. 

Have a nice day all!


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

I wish! (as long as they are healthy!) Ted never stops but he does lay down when he has had enough on a walk! Usually within 15-20 minutes. I wonder if they get slow because they are sooo velcro. Just when I think Ted is sleeping soundly and I sneak out of the room to do something, there he is! I wonder if its like when we sleep 8 hours but get up frequently. You never feel rested and always feel tired. Does Sasha have many short naps or a few long ones?


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Tillie has become incredibly lazy, but she IS 2 yrs old now ... and she does get all excited and is ready.to.GO. if I initiate play or a walk or a drive... but if I don't do anything exciting, she will gladly sleep all day and night... lol


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

TilliesMom said:


> Tillie has become incredibly lazy, but she IS 2 yrs old now ... and she does get all excited and is ready.to.GO. if I initiate play or a walk or a drive... but if I don't do anything exciting, she will gladly sleep all day and night... lol


Ha! The trainer I work with calls that "canine inertia"... A body at rest tends to stay at rest

That said, while Kodi is an energizer bunny if there is something fun to do, and will walk for miles (he'll also sleep all day if nothing is going on!) I know we've heard from other people on the forum who have Havanese who are pretty much couch potatoes. (I think Missy has one of each) so I DO think it is a matter of disposition, not necessarily something "wrong".


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

Two things, IMHO:

1) irrespective of breed, dogs reflect the lifestyle of their owners, generally speaking. 

2) dogs are like ppl when it comes to physical fitness. yes they can be out of shape, or in excellent shape, depending on how often they workout and the type of workout you give them. just like ppl.

I've never had a dog that didn't like to take walks, but I've met a few.


----------



## rokipiki (Oct 15, 2010)

We want pic of that lazy Sasha!


----------



## JazzFest13 (Mar 12, 2012)

My mom's hav is like that. Wakes up in the AM, eats, then sleeps in her pen all day, eats at 5pm, goes for a 40 min. walk then sleeps for the rest of the night. She's six years old, but she's the easiest dog I've ever known. 

My Desilu on the other hand is a maniac and if she's not harassing my 50 lb lab, she's chasing the cat or just being her jumpy run-a-muk self. Its great fun and very entertaining, so I'm not complaining.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Whimsy is a calm, cool and collected dog. (Oh sure we play outside and RLH during the day for exercise, but she is very content to snooze away if nothing is going on. She is the most active after dinner for some reason. That is her favorite time to play.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Brody isn't really a high energy dog. Even as a pup it didn't take a whole lot to play him out. He's enthusiastic and happy about everything he does and he enjoys playing, but it's in short bursts. For the most part he's generally laid back and not on the go all the time. This works for me, because I'm not a go-go-go person so I'd wanted a more laid back pup.


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

I agree with the statement above, different dogs, different habits. Mine are generally active, but take alot of naps. My oldest has slowed down alot, but she has her moments. Mine are all related, so I imagine that's why they are very similar activity wise.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Yup... Jasper lights up, runs in circles and literally smiles if you say "walk." Cash, well, Cash likes the back yard. Not crazy about leash walks. Both my boys though, are very mellow otherwise. Couch, chair and bed potatoes, unless something is going on.


----------



## El Bueno Habanero (Oct 20, 2009)

Ok, I'm feeling a little better now, because it seems that nobody here thinks there's something wrong with Sasha :biggrin1:. I've heard of dogs that don't like to walk, but I must admit somehow I didn't believe that lol. 
Yes, our household is quiet, no kids, not many visits, but we take two long walks each day (minimum of 1 hour each, (and usually longer during the summer), no matter the weather, Fedja wouldn't miss his walk if there was a hurricane going on lol), not counting 3 other short walks of 15 to 30 minutes each. Fedja and I both enjoy our walks very much, and it has become a part of my daily routine for the last 5 years. I'm stay at home 'mom', and feel very blessed about being able to be with my little ones every minute, every single day.
Fedja, but especially Sasha likes to swim if weather allows it, sniff around, Fedja is just plain crazy about fetching, so they do get enough time to do what ever they like. I agree that as someone said, generally speaking, dogs follow the energy in their household, but I've 2 very different dogs when it comes to their energy/activity levels. They're like day and night and yet live in the same house. 
In house they're both very mellow, but once on a walk Fedja turns to a happy, joyful little fur ball, who doesn't want to go home, for him it's never long enough, and Sasha on the other hand is regularly asking to be picked up and placed in my bicycle basket lol. She usually sits beside me and watches Fedja play. Once in a while they go after each other, but she is the one who gets enough of that very soon and comes back to sit next to me. I guess I've gotten myself a couch potato . 
Some new pics.


----------



## El Bueno Habanero (Oct 20, 2009)

Some pics from our dog park.


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

Django is 8 1/2 and although he's pretty mellow at home, he can't wait to go on his walks. We didn't see a slow down until he was 6 years old. is he eating? everything else normal? maybe he's just a mellow hav. I have a friend who has a ****zu and he HATES going on walks. Would rather stay home and veg.


----------



## El Bueno Habanero (Oct 20, 2009)

Yes, no other problems, and Sasha is eating normal (for a hav lol) .


----------



## rokipiki (Oct 15, 2010)

Aww such a pretty girl! My friend has daughter who didn't want to walg when she was preschool. She would walk for one minute and tehn asked to be picked up. They went to children hospital and it came out that she was growing rapidly and that her legs and feet really hurt a lot when walking. Sasha is still growing and maybe thats the reason - painful legs and paws?


----------



## mamacjt (Aug 23, 2011)

I used to have a dog who would hide behind the toilet when my hubby got out the leash for a walk. She hated walks that much!


----------



## cap (Jun 21, 2012)

Oh, thank you for posting this. I thought I had the only Hav who would rather snooze than play. My 3 year old, Isabelle, has limited bursts of RLH occurring just prior to meals. Her idea of a fun activity is eating. She couldn't care less if she never went for a walk and needs to be convinced that it will be fun. Once we are outside walking she loves it.


----------



## El Bueno Habanero (Oct 20, 2009)

rokipiki said:


> Sasha is still growing and maybe thats the reason - painful legs and paws?


I think that her growth plates have closed, 'cause I can't feel them any longer when going over her front paws with my hands. Also, 2 weeks ago she just finished her first heat cycle, so even if those are not closed completely I've learned that females stop growing after being in heat. 
She is playful in house (if there's something going on and especially when my brothers kids come to visit, she loves to play with them), it's only that the walks are not her thing lol. Unfortunately for her she has to walk, because Fedja and I need our walks and she does prefer going to walk over being left home alone or with my bf :biggrin1:. I'm hoping that in time she will learn to enjoy the walks.



cap said:


> I thought I had the only Hav who would rather snooze than play


Isabelle is not alone . Good to know isn't it lol.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I think Sasha and Fedja are just like my yin and yang Cash and Jasper... they wrestle from time to time... but other than that they are completely different dogs. Cash loves to play...Jasper not so much, in fact has not played with a toy since he was about 8 months old. Jasper loves his walks "walk, walk, walk!" and will RLH in the yard...Cash chases him for one spin...and then plops in the middle and watches Jasper do circles. In the house, other than Cash playing fetch...they are both couch potatoes, unless they are alerting us to squirrels, mailmen, or other "invaders." We call Cash our miniature newfoundland cause he is just so calm and lumbering. 

2 plus hours a day is perhaps too much for a little dog. Are these power walks...or gentle? Are Sasha's legs shorter than Fedja's? I know Cash's structure is partly why he doesn't love walks.


----------



## El Bueno Habanero (Oct 20, 2009)

Missy said:


> I think Sasha and Fedja are just like my yin and yang Cash and Jasper... 2 plus hours a day is perhaps too much for a little dog. Are these power walks...or gentle? Are Sasha's legs shorter than Fedja's? I know Cash's structure is partly why he doesn't love walks.


Yin & Yang, great way to describe it!
No, we're not doing power walks...buy 'walks' I mean everything that we're doing outside. They're the ones who decide which tempo is good..they can sniffle, go slow or fast as they want, Fedja gets to run after his ball, they play with other dogs etc. So I would say we really walk for something like 20 minutes, the rest is filled with other fun stuff. 
Sasha actually has longer legs than Fedja! She has very strong bones and is of a solid build overall. She is 10 inch in height, and weights 13.8 pounds (which is a perfect weight for her, you can feel her ribs without pressing, but they do not stick out). Fedja's height is 9.8 inch, so almost the same height, but he weights 11.9 pounds (I feel like he could get some more fat on his ribs, but the vet finds him perfect). He is definitely a fine boned one, and all the people comment how much smaller he looks compared to Sasha. Ok, he is also in a puppy cut, and she has a long coat, so visually the difference looks more then it really is . But it is very obvious that she has a lot more bone substance than Fedja. 
So, I will stick with Yin & Yang explanation for now .
EDIT: Would you believe me if I say that as far as Fedja is concerned those 2 plus hours a day could easily be turned into 3 or 4 or...lol....plus h. a day )) That boy is nuts! Even my girlfriends Jack Russel, who is btw one crazy dog, can't beat Fedja in terms of outside activity.


----------

